# How to cut Seiryu stones?



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

It will look awful and artificial if you cut it. Cover it with substrate or train some plants over it.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

Heat it on the grill, dip that part in bucket of water and hope it cracks/explode the right way.:icon_mrgr

That leaves a natural looking cut, i.e like it have cracked in a forest fire or something.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

couple options,

Hammer and chisel - Time consuming but can keep the piece looking natural

Diamond Bladed Saw or Grinder - Fast, quick, clean cut nut may not look natural

Craig


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

What goes up, must come down? Toss it. lol.


----------



## xgteen (Mar 7, 2012)

Hammer is your choice! This can easily be done and the pieces will still stay "natural".


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm just scared I might shatter the whole thing.
Can't cover it with substrate/ plants. Trying to do iwagumi hehe.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

sayurasem said:


> Im just scared I might shatter the whole thing


Tis the risk you take anytime you attempt something like this.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

If only you werent like 2000 miles away you could borrow my hell saw. Like other said it will leave a smooth cut from the diamond blade but IT WILL slice right through it. If that is something you dont mind or can hide try contacting some concrete places, I bet they would gladly slice it off for you for a few bucks or even free. 

This is the type of saw your looking for except it will have a diamond saw blade on it:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> If only you werent like 2000 miles away you could borrow my hell saw. Like other said it will leave a smooth cut from the diamond blade but IT WILL slice right through it. If that is something you dont mind or can hide try contacting some concrete places, I bet they would gladly slice it off for you for a few bucks or even free.
> 
> This is the type of saw your looking for except it will have a diamond saw blade on it:


Ah reminds me from the days of laying brick and stone. LOL


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahh I hate laying brick/block. Now I try n talk ppl into poured walls. Soooo much easier!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Wedge a chisel/flat head screwdriver that you don't care about into a vein in the rock, give it a couple of whacks.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Hammer and chisel/flat head screwdriver works. I've done it with ohko stone. Although much more fragile, the same principle applies.

Just be prepared to accept a different break than expected.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hammer and a chisel works best IMO. Do keep in mind though that the inside of seiryu stone is a completely different texture and color compared to the outside. With ohko stone it's not nearly as noticeable (I've hammered both).


----------



## James (Western Canada) (Mar 25, 2012)

If you drill it from the backside, in the plane you want to "lose", then use a *wedge & shims* to split it, it should come out looking like a natural break line on the front side....I remember watching them do this on This Old House twenty years ago, it was amazing how accurately they could do it

see this page for description of tools

http://trowandholden.com/sculpting.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NueQ2Lx6eKo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/trowandholden#g/u

....and if you are still not happy with the appearance afterwards, it could be sandblasted to make the surface appear more natural......

....and in the end, if it's something you are not comfortable attempting, you might look for stonemasons in your area....

HTH
James


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cut (several posts) or drill and snap (post 15), and if the edge is too 'man-made' _then_ tap it with a hammer to make a more natural, rustic effect. I have done this with stone and brick, and it does not take much force with the hammer just to nick the edge a bit and knock off the 'perfect' look.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

sometimes you can find a carbide blade that will fit on a hacksaw frame. I think they are intended to be used for cutting tiles. It'll wear you the hell out, but it should manage to gradually abrade through most rocks.

If you have a dremel, you can pick up cutting discs in bulk - it won't get you through the rock, but you may be able to score around the area enough to break it somewhat evenly.

or try a masonry drill bit, and drill a bunch of holes.

good luck


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

drill holes....insert firecrackers....light fuse.....RUN!!! it'll give it that "fresh from the quarry look"


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

Propped with some small stones underneath or a huge peice of slate in the substrate with some sorta glue added bonus if u wanna retrieve the rock u just smash up what u used to prop


----------

